# The Oh Riley Factor



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Riley's been with us a little over 3 weeks now, and is growing like a weed. He is learning to sit and not bite..but still working on the potty thing, although he is doing pretty good, he still has accidents if we don't keep a constant vigil.
































We still miss Mason, and chokes me up to even think of him...he was a SWEETHEART!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

cute dog Bob.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What kind of dog is he? Mastuff, pittbull, boxer?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

He looks like a Mastiff mix, and he is absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob:

His white socks are very pretty.

Cute little puppy dog!

I don't guess that this little puppy dog is getting spoiled rotten is he?

TR


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome dog BV77. hes cute


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

he's a pure boxer...without the papers......we don't care about the papers as we won't show him. We just wanted a pet.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I WANT YOUR PUP!!!!! Soooo cute, the kiddies have been buggin me for awhile and im thisclose to giving in, you photos might just push me over the edge!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

When we got him, the lady had one more male brindle like Riley, and 5 fawn colored females....it was a hard decision but we knew we wanted a male, so that narrowed the field.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I LOVE BOXERS......man....I HAVE to get a dog. and soon. my hubby and I are looking for one....


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh....There goes my heart! 

You are so lucky to be able to have a dog. My brother is deathly allergic and dogs are my favorite animal! 

Sometimes, i think the family should get rid of him and just get a dog


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

lol FC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Riley's still growing....these are some pics from 080809
























Riley's housebreaking is about done, he doesn't go in the house anymore, but sometimes stops short and goes in the garage. At least that's an improvement and shows he's getting the idea.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Bob this guys facial expressions are just great. I love the perky ears. Ya did well darlin!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is so cute! I adore his ears! Awesome dog you got there!


----------

